# GTX 480 receives OCC-Gold award for the best Single GPU



## Ryeong

GTX 480 Review

_Price is not listen under cons because this card is in fact underpriced if you consider all the extra features._

Source:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_gtx480/16.htm

Conclusion:

When you get right down to it the GTX 480 offers up better performance than the HD 5870. That's the expectation the world had for this card. In 44 out of 48 tests run the GTX 480 delivered a higher level of performance, a pretty stout performance. In the four tests that it did not outright win, two showed performance equal to the HD 5870 and the two it lost were not by a large margin. With those kind of performance results I have to say that NVIDIA delivered a card that did what it was meant to do, deliver a higher level of performance. This was more evident in the newer games and DirectX 11 game and benchmark results where the GTX 480 cleaned house. The scoring in the Unigine 2.0 benchmark shows the strengths of the Fermi architecture with scores from the GTX 480 finishing almost 100% higher than the results of the comparison HD 5870 when the extreme tessellation preset is chosen. Metro 2033 testing showed that the performance in the Unigine testing was no fluke. The tesselation performance is a result of the all new Polymorph Tesselation engines that reside in each GPU cluster.  Much of the early talk about the Fermi third generation Streaming Multiprocessor architecture was geared toward GPU computing, but make no mistake, this is a video card built for gaming as shown by the results. However, there is so much more that this card can be used for besides gaming; there are an abundance of GPU accelerated applications to make your life easier, such as Badaboom, Vreveal, WinZip, Photoshop and more. For those into the distributed computing scene there is a client that takes advantage of the massive parallel architecture to really push your contributions higher to hopefully help find a cure for some really heinous diseases. NVIDIA's stereoscopic 3D Vision system is not new to the market but supporting it over three monitors is a whole new way to enjoy this technology. When running with three monitors you have what is called 3D Vision Surround. If you don't want to use NVIDIA's 3D Vision system
you still can enjoy a surround experience with GT 200 and higher based video cards. The downside is that to run the surround setup you need to run two cards in SLI. If you are going this route you still have the monitor purchase but you just need two cards to really have the horsepower to drive the 746 million pixels per second in a 3DSurround setup. That does add to the cost but really, if you are going that way you have some cash to get there. Pricing is expected to be in the $499 range, or about 50 to 80 dollars more than ATI's HD 5870. Steep but the price point is going to be expected and puts NVIDIA at a point where ATI may not cut prices, making this a bad situation for consumers. Time will tell though.

When it came time to overclock the GTX 480 I was able to get a decent clock speed increase out of the card that showed nice increases in gaming scores across the board. There weren't any utilities already out but EVGA will have its Precision overclocking tool available that gives you the ability to push the clock speeds on the GTX 480. The clock speeds I reached amount to a 15% increase in the Core/Shader speed, from 1401MHz to 1608MHz, and an 11.5% increase on the memory clock speeds, from 1848MHz to 2115MHz. However, to reach this level of performance you need to make sure you have at least a 600 watt power supply with a native 6 and 8-pin PCI-E power connector. Max power consumption for the board is rated at 250 watts. I only saw close to that number while overclocked, with a total system consumption of 451 watts. At idle, the system consumes 206 watts. At stock speeds, the power consumption was about 25 watts lower at 424 watts. The cooling solution
used on the GTX 480 looks pretty stout but with fan speeds left at auto the card heats up fast. I saw temperatures over 100 degrees Celsius using Furmark with the fan speeds on auto. Bump the fan speed to 100% and you get temperatures in the mid 60C range. However, you do have a noise penalty when doing this. At a fan speed of 70% I found a good solid balance between noise and temperatures. 80 Celsius is where the temperature peaked in my well ventilated Stacker 810 case. This put me a good 25 Celsius away from the maximum safe temperature. Just make sure your case is well ventilated or you may see the temperatures of the other components in the system increase and cause you other heat related concerns. Cooling those three billion transistors and 480 cores is gonna take some work.

ATI has filled its product stack from top to bottom so NVIDIA has its work cut out for itself, filling up its stack to compete with ATI at all price points. To achieve this, NVIDIA built a scalable architecture that uses GPU clusters so you can drop clusters (four on the GTX 480) to reach a performance and price point. It will be interesting to see how NVIDIA fills out its DirectX 11 portfolio. All things considered, NVIDIA stepped up to the plate (albeit rather late) and delivered gaming performance with visual quality. While the cards do not hit stores until the week of April 12, nVidia has assured us of an ample supply of cards available on launch.


Pros:

    * Performance
    * Overclocking
    * DX 11 performance
    * 3D Vision and Surround supported
    * Direct Compute
    * 32x CSAA
    * Power consumption
    * Cooling solution
    * Productivity increase with CUDA apps
    * Ray tracing
    * PhysX
    * Competitive price point


Cons:

    * 3D Vision Surround needs two video cards
    * Hot running
    * Fan noise at full speed


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

inb4 ati fanboy tears.


----------



## lubo4444

Not bad, but still i'm ati fan.


----------



## lovely?

took too long, and not good enough.


----------



## Aastii

> Pros:
> 
> * Performance
> * Overclocking
> * DX 11 performance
> * 3D Vision and Surround supported
> * Direct Compute
> * 32x CSAA
> * Power consumption
> * *Cooling solution*
> * Productivity increase with CUDA apps
> * Ray tracing
> * PhysX
> * Competitive price point
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> * 3D Vision Surround needs two video cards
> ** Hot running
> * Fan noise at full speed*




how exactly is the cooling sollution a pro, if it runs hot and loud


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> [/B]
> 
> how exactly is the cooling sollution a pro, if it runs hot and loud



Because its finally a decent reference cooler, but the thing produces too much heat for it to be useful? Ive seen reviews with the thing running close to 95c load...single card.


----------



## Ryeong

They ran it with fan speed sat at auto. Not a good idea :/.. Some reviews said they was able to bring it down to around 60 with 100% fan speed under load and 75 with 70%..

I have had the same issue with automatic fan speed with my gtx 275's. On auto it goes to 40% and when my gpu hits 75+ it goes to 50% and up to 55% at max. I don't know why, but i dont like it. So i keep mine at 75% fan speed. helps a lot!

Still, those are high temps. But i'll know how it is when i get my Evga GTX 480.. And i'll post how it does etc. I have Antec 900 tower and i added an extra fan at the side, so i have some nice airflow. I also ordered H50 for my cpu cus i know this card will increase the temps in my case.

Also, i have all my fans in my case on 100% (2 in front drags inn air, 1 on top pulls out air, 1 at back pulls out air, 1 at the side drags inn air) When i get my H50, it will drag inn air from the back, therefore it's only the fan at top who will pull out air.


----------



## Laquer Head

The original post was too long to read, so I am sticking with ATI


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> Because its finally a decent reference cooler, but the thing produces too much heat for it to be useful? Ive seen reviews with the thing running close to 95c load...single card.


Toms Hardware showed it ran at 97c. 

Didn't the 5870 win the same "award" recently?


----------



## Ryeong

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Toms Hardware showed it ran at 97c.
> 
> Didn't the 5870 win the same "award" recently?



5870 got the same award when it was released.. which was a LONG time ago. This review is more "up to-date"

97c on auto. 60 on 100%, 75 on 70%. I'll check this myself when i get the card. I just don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## Shane

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Toms Hardware showed it ran at 97c.



OMG....im going to wait a bit until some aftermarket coolers are made i or buy one from Asus because they usualy stick on their own aftermarket coolers which are much better.

I wonder if the i7 920 or 930 stock would bottleneck the 480 in any way?


----------



## Stildawn

Those temps are crazy.... 60degrees with 100% fan... Screw that... Thats too hot for my liking at load let alone idle...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Nevakonaza said:


> OMG....im going to wait a bit until some aftermarket coolers are made i or buy one from Asus because they usualy stick on their own aftermarket coolers which are much better.
> 
> I wonder if the i7 920 or 930 stock would bottleneck the 480 in any way?


It almost needs water cooling. They may have to start making 3 slot coolers just for Nvidia. 

I would just go with a 5970. Better performance, similar power consumption, and actually runs a little cooler. I don't think Nvidia will even be able to release a dual GPU card given the power consumption and heat.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ethan3.14159 said:


> It almost needs water cooling. They may have to start making 3 slot coolers just for Nvidia.
> 
> I would just go with a 5970. Better performance, similar power consumption, and actually runs a little cooler. I don't think Nvidia will even be able to release a dual GPU card given the power consumption and heat.



They may be able to with the revised core, the "GTX485" or whatever it will be called....whenever such a thing comes out that is....


----------



## ScOuT

lovely? said:


> took too long, and not good enough.



Perfectly said...

I may buy one when I build my computer after Afghanistan, not much of a gamer any more...but I bet it can Fold like crazy


----------



## Gabe63

It looks like the 470 will have new comp with the ASUS 5850 card that was recently benched.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH_5850_TOP_DirectCu/

It goes halfway between the current 5850 and 5870 cards.

Either way I have been dying to buy an nvidia card just to see the diff their technology makes. I played NFSS on a GTX275 recently and I was not as disapointed as I thought I would be. I wish I could have downloaded FRAPS but the comp was at a store. 

Come on already with the new nvidia cards... I love Anandtechs quote about the GTX480
" Because designing GPUs this big is "****ing hard""


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

The thing with Nvidia is that all the new tech in there cards wont shine until games start to use it. Once drivers get rolling, and some new games come out, Nvidia will once again pull ahead. But since my mobo only supports crossfire lol 5870's here I come.


----------



## Ryeong

dirtbikeryzz said:


> The thing with Nvidia is that all the new tech in there cards wont shine until games start to use it. Once drivers get rolling, and some new games come out, Nvidia will once again pull ahead. But since my mobo only supports crossfire lol 5870's here I come.



Buy a new Mobo and SLI gtx 480. Never hurt anyone to become futureproof.. And yes. When games start to use more of Nvidia's Cuda tech and tesselation it will only be stupid to buy HD 5xxx, that's why i'm buying one GTX 480 now and dedicate one of my old 275's to physix and buy another GTX 480 in some months. 

I'll say that HD 5xxx is a good choice if you have a low budget until summer, cus thats when games will go nvidias way. I'm 100% certain..

I know some people think the prices are high, which they are. But, i wouldn't expect a huge decrease of you consider that they gain very little yield of each card they sell.


----------



## El Gappo

OCC GOLD! Well they just lost any credibility they had... What a joke. 

What psu are you planning on using for sli fermi's? lol


----------



## Ryeong

El Gappo said:


> OCC GOLD! Well they just lost any credibility they had... What a joke.
> 
> What psu are you planning on using for sli fermi's? lol



GTX 480 takes around 250 w. Two 500 w. So it's np.. I have 950w..

They say it uses 600w, but that's with the whole system and not accurate. I have two GTX 275 in sli, and the rec for one was 500. Togheter they use around less than 500 w


----------



## bomberboysk

As measured by anandtech:


----------



## CrayonMuncher

not sure if it is worth the gold i read a review which showed the temp at 98 degrees which is crazy, but they said that the future release will improve on this 
i agree with the statement

took too long, and not good enough.

i know it has massive parallel processing potential but it would be nice to have seen a couple of games/software at launch which could have utilised this potential


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> As measured by anandtech:



oh geez, when i first saw that i thought it was a fps benchmark (i didn't look at the numbers, just the bars)  i was like


----------



## tlarkin

I just hate ATI's drivers though, they are so annoying and I hate the catalyst control center.  I had so many issues with it over the years I switched back to Nvidia.

I guess since ATI started publishing better open source drivers I may give them another chance.


----------



## joh06937

tlarkin said:


> I just hate ATI's drivers though, they are so annoying and I hate the catalyst control center.  I had so many issues with it over the years I switched back to Nvidia.
> 
> I guess since ATI started publishing better open source drivers I may give them another chance.



the latest 10.3 drivers (at  least the beta ones) are pretty good. some games get a nice boost in fps. i haven't had any problems with stability or anything like that. bezel management is cool. i never use ccc unless going from 2 desktops to eyefinity or visa versa.
edit: i see the official 10.3 drivers are released now.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> As measured by anandtech:



So I did overload that silencer 610 with sli 285's and an oc'd i7 920


----------



## tlarkin

joh06937 said:


> the latest 10.3 drivers (at  least the beta ones) are pretty good. some games get a nice boost in fps. i haven't had any problems with stability or anything like that. bezel management is cool. i never use ccc unless going from 2 desktops to eyefinity or visa versa.
> edit: i see the official 10.3 drivers are released now.



I do multiple display and TV out, different story probably


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> So I did overload that silencer 610 with sli 285's and an oc'd i7 920



Those are after the effeciency loss of the PSU, plus its the 1200W antec unit which is something along the lines 85% effeciency.


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> As measured by anandtech:



Can't be right. I have two 275's and it shows that GTX 260 is using over 300w alone and gtx 275 around 400 w!!. How can that be possible when my two 275's use around 550-600w togheter under full load?

Edit: i just noticed that it said "Total system consumption". So, now im not sure... I don't know my total system consumption. Is there any way to measure this without opening my case?


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> Can't be right. I have two 275's and it shows that GTX 260 is using over 300w alone and gtx 275 around 400 w!!. How can that be possible when my two 275's use around 550-600w togheter under full load?
> 
> Edit: i just noticed that it said "Total system consumption". So, now im not sure... I don't know my total system consumption. Is there any way to measure this without opening my case?



You gotta use a kill-a-watt. 

By the way noob, that is power consumption under furmark, which is basically as high of a load as you can get on a gpu.


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> You gotta use a kill-a-watt.
> 
> By the way noob, that is power consumption under furmark, which is basically as high of a load as you can get on a gpu.



How much does kill-a-watt cost?


----------



## memory

You can get one on ebay for 20 to 30 bucks.  I have one myself and it comes in pretty handy.

I checked my system with it and it uses 300 watts while running prime95 and furmark.  While gaming, it uses 240 watts.


----------



## Ryeong

memory said:


> You can get one on ebay for 20 to 30 bucks.  I have one myself and it comes in pretty handy.
> 
> I checked my system with it and it uses 300 watts while running prime95 and furmark.  While gaming, it uses 240 watts.



Thanks, i should get one of those. Not easy to calculate psu usage with random assumptions from other websites.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.semiaccurate.com/2010/03/29/why-nvidia-hacked-gtx480/


----------



## Stildawn

Stanglehold that article is very very interesting... Ill be watching this more closely now..


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> http://www.semiaccurate.com/2010/03/28/why-nvidia-hacked-gtx480/



Semi accurate is the worst website on the internet in terms of legit information.

Sorry, i couldn't read it. Here's what your link consists of:






Edit: They probably deleted it.. no wonder..This is "semi" accurate after all..


----------



## Stildawn

Huh lol

I read it just moments ago.


----------



## StrangleHold

All those facts have been known for some time. The shaders and the crap yield count on the wafers. They either released what they had or nothing for many more months.


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> All those facts have been known for some time. The shaders and the crap yield count on the wafers. They either released what they had or nothing for many more months.



BS.
_*
"Sapphire 4870 1gb."

"Phenom II 720BE (X4) 3.6ghz."

"Gigabyte GA MA790XT UD4P"*_

Nuff' said.





Source: http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=888&type=expert&pid=11

Ow, Ow, ouch.


----------



## mx344

Ryeong said:


> Semi accurate is the worst website on the internet in terms of legit information.
> 
> Sorry, i couldn't read it. Here's what your link consists of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: They probably deleted it.. no wonder..This is "semi" accurate after all..



I can read it to, the date in you link is the 28th, and the one in strangle's is 29, not sure if that has anything to do w/ it but, its readable by me, lol...


----------



## StrangleHold

This dude is a waste of time for anybody with the slightest amount of intelligence.


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> This dude is a waste of time for anybody with the slightest amount of intelligence.



Nice dodge. You clearly lack sources for your statements, you're a guy whom is continuously showing your lack of knowledge towards the subject you are so destined to forward. 

If you dont know how to use sources please dont comment. you just infracted the forum rule no, 3. By showing agressive and insulting behavior.


----------



## StrangleHold

What a joke. Dont tell me you dont know about the yield rates from TSMC, heat issues with the massive core. Not enough of the 512 cores to even put them them the market. Could have been a great card, but its kinda like a lamborghini engine in a dump truck.


----------



## salvage-this

Ryeong said:


> Source: http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=888&type=expert&pid=11



I don't get what this proves given the latest dispute.  The differences between the average fps is 4.4 That is hardly the 60% that they were originally targeting.

also are you calling bs on StrangleHold's sig?  Again what are you doing?


----------



## StrangleHold

salvage-this said:


> also are you calling bs on StrangleHold's sig? Again what are you doing?


 
Refer to post 41


----------



## salvage-this

that's all I got out of that as well...


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> What a joke. Dont tell me you dont know about the yield rates from TSMC, heat issues with the massive core. Not enough of the 512 cores to even put them them the market. Could have been a great card, but its kinda like a lamborghini engine in a dump truck.



GTX 480 is the best single-gpu on the market. Let drivers mature and we'll see more. It's a lot more futureproof than 5970, and performs better under tesselation. Add another 480 and you have the best gaming performance to this date. That's a fact.

Now over to the heat. All test of this card was ran with auto-fan speed, which usually goes between 40-50% speed and therefore hits 90c when oc'ed. Another reviews shows that on 75% fan speed it's able to stay stable under heavy load oc'ed on 75c. 100% fan speed = i have no clue.. But the noise won't be nice. (this varies depending on air flow..) Keep in mind the water cooled version from Evga.

It's a futureproof card. Beats 5970 under heavy tesselation and in Metro 2033. How can that be bad? it's not.. 

Let the card mature for 3-4 months. I'll get my Evga 480 by 1-5 april and i'll buy a second some months later. 

Have you even seen this?

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l5dCkWd4Wo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l5dCkWd4Wo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

Nvidia takes a huge step in gaming, their cards are tuned for DX11 and tesselation. This summer, you'll see many titels taking advantage of Cuda and tesselation. One game that's just a bit heavy tesselated and GTX 480 pulls ahead of 5970. Sli 480 and you get playable framerates under extreme tesselation (60+).

does it ring any bells?


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> GTX 480 is the best single-gpu on the market. Let drivers mature and we'll see more. It's a lot more futureproof than 5970, and performs better under tesselation. Add another 480 and you have the best gaming performance to this date. That's a fact.
> 
> Now over to the heat. All test of this card was ran with auto-fan speed, which usually goes between 40-50% speed and therefore hits 90c when oc'ed. Another reviews shows that on 75% fan speed it's able to stay stable under heavy load oc'ed on 75c. 100% fan speed = i have no clue.. But the noise won't be nice. (this varies depending on air flow..) Keep in mind the water cooled version from Evga.
> 
> It's a futureproof card. Beats 5970 under heavy tesselation and in Metro 2033. How can that be bad? it's not..
> 
> Let the card mature for 3-4 months.* I'll get my Evga 480 by 1-5 april and i'll buy a second some months later. *
> 
> Have you even seen this?
> 
> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l5dCkWd4Wo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l5dCkWd4Wo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> Nvidia takes a huge step in gaming, their cards are tuned for DX11 and tesselation. This summer, you'll see many titels taking advantage of Cuda and tesselation. One game that's just a bit heavy tesselated and GTX 480 pulls ahead of 5970. Sli 480 and you get playable framerates under extreme tesselation (60+).
> 
> does it ring any bells?


 Good luck with that, the cards dont hit market until the 6th.


----------



## joh06937

Ryeong said:


> GTX 480 is the best single-gpu on the market. Let drivers mature and we'll see more. It's a lot more futureproof than 5970, and performs better under tesselation. Add another 480 and you have the best gaming performance to this date. That's a fact.
> 
> Now over to the heat. All test of this card was ran with auto-fan speed, which usually goes between 40-50% speed and therefore hits 90c when oc'ed. Another reviews shows that on 75% fan speed it's able to stay stable under heavy load oc'ed on 75c. 100% fan speed = i have no clue.. But the noise won't be nice. (this varies depending on air flow..) Keep in mind the water cooled version from Evga.
> 
> It's a futureproof card. Beats 5970 under heavy tesselation and in Metro 2033. How can that be bad? it's not..
> 
> Let the card mature for 3-4 months. I'll get my Evga 480 by 1-5 april and i'll buy a second some months later.
> 
> Have you even seen this?
> 
> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l5dCkWd4Wo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l5dCkWd4Wo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> Nvidia takes a huge step in gaming, their cards are tuned for DX11 and tesselation. This summer, you'll see many titels taking advantage of Cuda and tesselation. One game that's just a bit heavy tesselated and GTX 480 pulls ahead of 5970. Sli 480 and you get playable framerates under extreme tesselation (60+).
> 
> does it ring any bells?



ok, nice job finding ONE benchmark in which the hd 5970 loses. look at one of the earlier posts with a s*** load of benchmarks (i think it was this thread). the hd 5970 wins pretty in much every single games tested (at the higher requirements since it gets majorly bottlenecked and does poorly with the lower resolutions) and wins by a much bigger margin than 4.4 fps... talk about confirmation bias...

edit: oops, sorry, meant to quote the benchmark post.


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> Good luck with that, the cards dont hit market until the 6th.



21 April to 1st May in Europe.


----------



## StrangleHold

So what! That doesnt change anything I said. Sounds like a Helicopter. Six months late. Decapitated out the door because of yields rates. More watts under load then the 5970. Die size 1.58 times bigger than the Radeon 5870. I'm really impressed.


----------



## ganzey

strangehold - doesnt this bring back memories..........


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> So what! That doesnt change anything I said. Draws more power then a 5970. Sounds like a Helicopter. Six months late. Decapitated out the door because of yields rates. More watts under load then the 5970. Die size 1.58 times bigger than the Radeon 5870. I'm really impressed.



How can you know how loud the fan is? The card itself is shorter than 5870 in lenght and have the same height. More wats yes, but 3 billion transistors, Cuda, 3d vision, physix.. no wonder maybe? 

This card is for enthusiasts by the extreme. Most people who buy this will most likely plan to sli it.


----------



## StrangleHold

480 SLI cooling system. Extra charge with second card. Some assembly required.


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> 480 SLI cooling system. Extra charge with second card. Some assembly required.



Again you're showing aggressive behavior caused by lack of knowledge. You link that when you could link costum water coolers, or the dual fan version that will be released in a month. What a joke!..


----------



## ganzey

^^oh, i thought it would be more like this, but this must be just the 470






jeez, this guy is like pceye reincarnated


----------



## Ryeong

Source:
http://upcoming.current.com/items/1270067_exp-palit-designs-dual-fan-gtx470gtx480.htm

I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.

Edit: Palit's spelling sucks.. but everyone has forgot that GTX 480 has not published any NON-reference designs yet. A new design with better fans and thermal etc and we can eventually see normal temps.


----------



## just a noob

StrangleHold said:


> So what! That doesnt change anything I said. *Sounds like a Helicopter*. Six months late. Decapitated out the door because of yields rates. More watts under load then the 5970. Die size 1.58 times bigger than the Radeon 5870. I'm really impressed.



Close, a helicopter is 120-160 db, the fan on this [email protected]% is 45 db, from 75 cm away with the case door closed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNulVNCXT0
You people? What do you mean you people? is this a derogatory remark to people of a certain race?


----------



## Ryeong

just a noob said:


> Close, a helicopter is 120-160 db, the fan on this [email protected]% is 45 db, from 75 cm away with the case door closed
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNulVNCXT0
> You people? What do you mean you people? is this a derogatory remark to people of a certain race?



Everyone has forgot that GTX 480 has not published any NON-reference designs yet. A new design with better fans and thermal etc and we can eventually see normal temps. As well as more silent fans ^^


----------



## Fatback

Ryeong said:


> *I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.*
> 
> Edit: Palit's spelling sucks.. but everyone has forgot that GTX 480 has not published any NON-reference designs yet. A new design with better fans and thermal etc and we can eventually see normal temps.



So what is your job?


----------



## StrangleHold

Ryeong said:


> I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.


 
Oh, this is really a blast. Jab, Jab, falls off cliff! Come on, you can do better then that.


----------



## joh06937

Ryeong said:


> Source:
> http://upcoming.current.com/items/1270067_exp-palit-designs-dual-fan-gtx470gtx480.htm
> 
> I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.
> 
> Edit: Palit's spelling sucks.. but everyone has forgot that GTX 480 has not published any NON-reference designs yet. A new design with better fans and thermal etc and we can eventually see normal temps.



wow, ok... so only the rich boys who have their parents pay for everything can be called "game enthusiasts?" that is one of the lamest attempts at someone trying to make themselves feel better that i have ever seen.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> Source:
> http://upcoming.current.com/items/1270067_exp-palit-designs-dual-fan-gtx470gtx480.htm
> 
> I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.
> 
> Edit: Palit's spelling sucks.. but everyone has forgot that GTX 480 has not published any NON-reference designs yet. A new design with better fans and thermal etc and we can eventually see normal temps.


 First, the reference designed cooler for the GTX480 is already massive, and one of the best coolers nvidia has ever put out on a reference design, and still not enough.

Second, an enthusaist has nothing to do with what type of hardware you buy. I know plenty of people still running 775 setups that i consider enthusiasts, why? Because they run dry ice and ln2 on their cpu's to acheive clocks and benches you will never touch on air. There is FAR more to being an enthusiast than the hardware you buy, and the GTX480 is not an enthusiasts card, enthusiasts know where to draw the line in price/performance and performance/watt. And when you are trying to say stranglehold doesnt know what he is talking about, he is amongst the most knowledgeable of the members here when it comes to computers.


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> First, the reference designed cooler for the GTX480 is already massive, and one of the best coolers nvidia has ever put out on a reference design, and still not enough.
> 
> Second, an enthusaist has nothing to do with what type of hardware you buy. I know plenty of people still running 775 setups that i consider enthusiasts, why? Because they run dry ice and ln2 on their cpu's to acheive clocks and benches you will never touch on air. There is FAR more to being an enthusiast than the hardware you buy, and the GTX480 is not an enthusiasts card, enthusiasts know where to draw the line in price/performance and performance/watt. And when you are trying to say stranglehold doesnt know what he is talking about, he is amongst the most knowledgeable of the members here when it comes to computers.



too bad strangehold ain't a moderator


----------



## Ryeong

Fatback said:


> So what is your job?



I have school and i work a lot at Burger King, and often deliver news papers at the mornings. I take summer jobs, and i monthly gain a huge amount of money called "scholarship payment" or something. I also gain a lot of money from my family. Now, about the job. Because i'm under 18 i gain full-payment TAX-Free! 

I earn about 1200 dollars Monthly by myself.. So for me, its not a problem. If i was an adult with a job. i would earn MUCH more than that, and therefore it still wouln't be a problem.


----------



## Ryeong

You're all cooping against me because you people know eachother. Very fair, thanks!


----------



## Stildawn

haha this is funny...

Sorry dude but the people your arguing with have a much more establish reputation as being right than you lol.


----------



## just a noob

So you work 160 hours per month at burger king assuming you make the minimum wage of $7.5 per hour?


----------



## Jamin43

I might be missing it - but The 5870 has 3 monitor Eyefinity on one card. One of them even covers 6 monitors off 1 card.

Do these new GTX 480 have dual monitor - or do they support more than 2.


----------



## Ryeong

Stildawn said:


> haha this is funny...
> 
> Sorry dude but the people your arguing with have a much more establish reputation as being right than you lol.



People make mistakes, that's a part of being human. Now, i don't belive in god but only something supernatural could live a life without making mistakes.

_"There are no gods or kings, only man" _



just a noob said:


> So you work 160 hours per month at burger king assuming you make the minimum wage of $7.5 per hour?



I work 1-2 hours daily. But, not in the saturdays nor sundays. Also, i have vecation this week so i don't work now either.

I earn my money in NOK and Not dollars. Also, i don't earn money after how many hours i work, but rather how efficient and at what day i work.


----------



## linkin

If they drop it to 32nm i think it might be cooler, but they had bad yields anyway didn't they?


----------



## joh06937

just a noob said:


> So you work 160 hours per month at burger king assuming you make the minimum wage of $7.5 per hour?



ha ha ha... $1200 a month working at b.k.? laugh my ass off...


----------



## FairDoos

Temps scared me off and ATi is cheaper who cares for an extra 4fps? I dont care much for PhysX either. AT1 F4NB0Y FTW!


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> If they drop it to 32nm i think it might be cooler, but they had bad yields anyway didn't they?


 Bad yields and power consumption are why they didnt release a 512 shader card.


----------



## Ryeong

joh06937 said:


> ha ha ha... $1200 a month working at b.k.? laugh my ass off...



If there wasn't any restrictions i would use a very naugthy word. RE-READ what i wrote. there is more.. Buger king, Newspapers, and shoolarship-payments.. I GET A LOT from the shoolarship-payment.


----------



## Gooberman

I thought scholarships were for schools not pocket money :/


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> I thought scholarships were for schools not pocket money :/



In Norway this goes straight into our own pockets. The truth is that the money comes from our taxes. So, its just money we've already paid, or kind of..


----------



## joh06937

but you don't pay taxes :/


----------



## Gooberman

But you said you don't have to pay taxes Wtf is this lol


----------



## Ryeong

joh06937 said:


> but you don't pay taxes :/



My family does, and in one year i must.


----------



## joh06937

Ryeong said:


> My family does, and in one year i must.



yeah, so basically your parents pay for your computer  so i guess your parents are game enthusiasts and you are not


----------



## StrangleHold

Ryeong said:


> I have school and i work a lot at Burger King, and often deliver news papers at the mornings. I take summer jobs,


 
Big deal. I'm 51. Own a 4 bedroom house. Two acers land. Three cars. One Motorcycle. Have about four computer going all the time. Have two jobs. Own a Landscaping company. Been building computers for 15 years as a part time business. Done everything from the Army to being a Contract Painter and everything in between.

Your little sniveling about your money is a joke.




Ryeong said:


> You're all cooping against me because you people know eachother. Very fair, thanks!


 
Dont think so. A foot hanging out of the mouth is pretty noticeable.


----------



## Fatback

Ryeong said:


> I have school and i work a lot at Burger King, and often deliver news papers at the mornings. I take summer jobs, and i monthly gain a huge amount of money called "scholarship payment" or something. I also gain a lot of money from my family. Now, about the job. Because i'm under 18 i gain full-payment TAX-Free!
> 
> I earn about 1200 dollars Monthly by myself.. So for me, its not a problem. If i was an adult with a job. i would earn MUCH more than that, and therefore it still wouln't be a problem.



So you work part time at BK and sometimes deliver news papers? Not sure why you are telling people they should get a job if they wont to buy an overpriced GPU when 80% of your money is given to you. Also where do you go to school at to get a Scholarship payment? I didn't think you where allowed to use that money for anything other then school and basic living expenses.


----------



## just a noob

StrangleHold said:


> Big deal. I'm 51. Own a 4 bedroom house. Two acers land. Three cars. One Motorcycle. Have about four computer going all the time. Have two jobs. Own a Landscaping company. Been building computers for 15 years as a part time business. Done everything from the Army to being a Contract Painter and everything in between.
> 
> Your little sniveling about your money is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think so. A foot hanging out of the mouth is pretty noticeable.



You intafracted rule 3 WAAAH!!!!one!!!


----------



## Ryeong

joh06937 said:


> yeah, so basically your parents pay for your computer  so i guess your parents are game enthusiasts and you are not



What i distribute my money to, makes me what i am. Other people decides to save the money for future usage and to the university. No, they aren't i'm just "having a expensive hobby"..


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> Big deal. I'm 51. Own a 4 bedroom house. Two acers land. Three cars. One Motorcycle. Have about four computer going all the time. Have two jobs. Own a Landscaping company. Been building computers for 15 years as a part time business. Done everything from the Army to being a Contract Painter and everything in between.
> 
> Your little sniveling about your money is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think so. A foot hanging out of the mouth is pretty noticeable.



Rage, more rage.. C'mon. You raged a lot earlier.

Edit: you infracted rule no, 3 earlier. But no mods care because you have a close bound with them, because you're a VIP.


----------



## just a noob

Ryeong said:


> Rage, more rage.. C'mon. You raged a lot earlier.



And you're not a troll...?


> 1. troll
> One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll


----------



## Ryeong

just a noob said:


> And you're not a troll...?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll



A troll? So far it's all of you, heck even some mods who have been trolling. Why? Because Sources it's what seperates trolls from legit people. that's a fact... If a facts not a fact anymore, then everything has already gone wrong..


----------



## joh06937

Ryeong said:


> A troll? So far it's all of you, heck even some mods who have been trolling. Why? Because Sources it's what seperates trolls from legit people. that's a fact... If a facts not a fact anymore, then everything has already gone wrong..



sources? you posted the one benchmark in which the hd 5970 loses and say that the gtx 480 is much much better.


----------



## Ryeong

joh06937 said:


> sources? you posted the one benchmark in which the hd 5970 loses and say that the gtx 480 is much much better.



Also, do you think it's easy too think 100% rational when i discuss with 6 different people, with 6 different point of views all the time? I refresh the page and i must reply to 6 people already..


----------



## StrangleHold

Ryeong said:


> Edit: you infracted rule no, 3 earlier. But no mods care because you have a close bound with them, because you're a VIP.


 
You think what I have said is that. Didnt mean to make you cry. What would you do in a real argument? Hasn't anybody ever questioned what you dish out?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Dear lord! It's the Norwegian incarnation of PC Eye!!!! Run for your lives!


----------



## Gooberman

You're a troll xD
----------------------------
Out right dick statements


Ryeong said:


> I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.



Bashing people's computers



Ryeong said:


> BS.
> _*
> "Sapphire 4870 1gb."
> 
> "Phenom II 720BE (X4) 3.6ghz."
> 
> "Gigabyte GA MA790XT UD4P"*_
> 
> Nuff' said.



Makes up random stuff (your system "requirements" for Crysis 2)


Ryeong said:


> This will not be a console port, keep that in mind.. The requirements for this game will be VERY high..
> 
> GTX 480 in sli for 60+
> i7
> 8Gb ram++ (much as possible)
> 
> etc etc...
> 
> The console version of this game won't requre much.. PS3 runs on a 5-6 year old GPU lmao..


----------



## Ryeong

StrangleHold said:


> You think what I have said is that. Didnt mean to make you cry. What would you do in a real argument? Hasn't anybody ever questioned what you dish out?



Your status is a problem. Why? Because you have 1. Paid to become a VIP-member. 2. Gaind the status from somone. That alone explains why many other members are stalking your decisions and mindlessly agreeing.. Why? Because they belive they'll gain a better reputation by just doing whatever you do.. I've seen this over and over again. Nothing new, not a big surprise.


----------



## Gooberman

What are you even talking about?


----------



## ganzey

Ryeong said:


> Your status is a problem. Why? Because you have 1. *Paid to become a VIP-member.* 2. *Gaind the status from somone.* That alone explains why many other members are stalking your decisions and mindlessly agreeing.. Why? Because they belive they'll gain a better reputation by just doing whatever you do.. I've seen this over and over again. Nothing new, not a big surprise.



WHAT?!?!?!?

VIP is given to smart people who actually help out a lot.
they EARN the status


----------



## joh06937

Gooberman said:


> What are you even talking about?



+1


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> You're a troll xD
> ----------------------------
> Out right dick statements
> 
> 
> Bashing people's computers
> 
> 
> 
> Makes up random stuff (your system "requirements" for Crysis 2)



That's the req for Metro 2033. Here's the link and source:

http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=857&game=Metro%202033

Optimum:

* Core i7 CPU
* NVIDIA DirectX 11 compliant graphics card (GeForce GTX 480 and 470)
* As much RAM as possible (8GB+)
* Fast HDD or SSD :shock:

Enabling 3D Vision
Metro 2033 utilizes NVIDIA 3D Vision with compatible cards and hardware. To play in 3D you will require:

* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 and above recommended
* A 120Hz (or above) monitor
* NVIDIA 3D Vision kit
* Microsoft Windows Vista or Windows 7


----------



## StrangleHold

Ryeong said:


> Your status is a problem. Why? Because you have 1. Paid to become a VIP-member. 2. Gaind the status from somone. That alone explains why many other members are stalking your decisions and mindlessly agreeing.. Why? Because they belive they'll gain a better reputation by just doing whatever you do.. I've seen this over and over again. Nothing new, not a big surprise.


 
My point in post 41 is made. Finished!


----------



## joh06937

Ryeong said:


> Your status is a problem. Why? Because you have 1. Paid to become a VIP-member. 2. Gaind the status from somone. That alone explains why many other members are stalking your decisions and mindlessly agreeing.. Why? Because they belive they'll gain a better reputation by just doing whatever you do.. I've seen this over and over again. Nothing new, not a big surprise.



for someone who quotes rules a lot, you really don't know much about how the forum operates.


----------



## Gooberman

Ryeong said:


> That's the req for Metro 2033. Here's the link and source:
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=857&game=Metro%202033
> 
> Optimum:
> 
> * Core i7 CPU
> * NVIDIA DirectX 11 compliant graphics card (GeForce GTX 480 and 470)
> * As much RAM as possible (8GB+)
> * Fast HDD or SSD :shock:
> 
> Enabling 3D Vision
> Metro 2033 utilizes NVIDIA 3D Vision with compatible cards and hardware. To play in 3D you will require:
> 
> * NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 and above recommended
> * A 120Hz (or above) monitor
> * NVIDIA 3D Vision kit
> * Microsoft Windows Vista or Windows 7



Yeah but *NOT* the requirement for crysis 2
Metro 2033 = poorly coded game


----------



## ganzey

hahaha, this guy is dumb. i thought u said you werent a troll because you "had sources"?

what was your source saying that you had to buy vip status?


----------



## just a noob

Also, you don't pay to become a VIP member, or a mod, you get that from being helpful, otherwise i would guess you would have bought VIP status


----------



## joh06937

just a noob said:


> Also, you don't pay to become a VIP member, or a mod, you get that from being helpful, otherwise i would guess you would have bought VIP status



yeah, with his parents money


----------



## Ryeong

joh06937 said:


> for someone who quotes rules a lot, you really don't know much about how the forum operates.



Well, i know that the rules "apparently" doesn't matter. At least not no 3.. Oh, this is something i've comprehended by interpreting my surroundings. I will always follow the rules.

Edit: I'm shocked. you're even trying to freeze me out of the forum..


----------



## Gooberman

You've broke rule 3


----------



## ganzey

^^but trolling is against the rules. ANOTHER contradiction


----------



## bomberboysk

Gooberman said:


> Yeah but *NOT* the requirement for crysis 2
> Metro 2033 = poorly coded game


 The GTX480 requirements for that game were listed far before anyone had any true benchmarks of the card. Awhile back in the evga chatroom we were just laughing at the specs, and commenting how they just put the highest specs that could be possible for recommended.


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> You've broke rule 3



I broke rule no, 3 after a MOD broke it and made me aware of it. Then four others did it, and now everyone seems to do that regularly..


----------



## Gooberman

No, you blatantly bashed people who couldn't afford expensive computers


----------



## ganzey

Ryeong said:


> I broke rule no, 3 after a MOD broke it and made me aware of it. Then four others did it, and now everyone seems to do that regularly..



mods can do whatever the **** they want. BECAUSE THEY ARE MODS


----------



## just a noob

Gooberman said:


> No, you blatantly bashed people who couldn't afford expensive computers



Yeah, it's not my fault my parents don't love me, and beat me with sacks of hot nickels, and bags of oranges as a child


----------



## Ryeong

ganzey said:


> mods can do whatever the **** they want. BECAUSE THEY ARE MODS



Now let's see whether the mods take action or not.

Rule no, 3 quoted:

*Use of bad language is not allowed, some words are censored and will appear as ****. Just because **** appears instead of the banned word, that does not make it alright, you will still receive an infraction/possible ban*


----------



## joh06937

just a noob said:


> Yeah, it's not my fault my parents don't love me, and beat me with sacks of hot nickels, and bags of oranges as a child



hot nickels?


----------



## Gooberman

hmm


> *Rude, offensive or threatening comments as well as posting of adult material will not be tolerated.*


----------



## ganzey

Ryeong said:


> Now let's see whether the mods take action or not.
> 
> Rule no, 3 quoted:
> 
> *Use of bad language is not allowed, some words are censored and will appear as ****. Just because **** appears instead of the banned word, that does not make it alright, you will still receive an infraction/possible ban*



hell isnt censored out, i just chose to do it to keep it cleaner.


----------



## joh06937

just a noob said:


> Yeah, it's not my fault my parents don't love me, and beat me with sacks of hot nickels, and bags of oranges as a child



i had to cut my own switches


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> hmm



A common social norm on the forum is not offensive.



ganzey said:


> mods can do whatever the **** they want. BECAUSE THEY ARE MODS




Now let's see whether the mods take action or not.

Rule no, 3 quoted:

*Use of bad language is not allowed, some words are censored and will appear as ****. Just because **** appears instead of the banned word, that does not make it alright, you will still receive an infraction/possible ban*


----------



## ganzey

joh06937 said:


> i had to cut my own switches



i was burned with lit cigarettes


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> i was burned with lit cigarettes



i guess that would hurt more. nothing like soaking hands in acetone like in "a child called it" though...


----------



## just a noob

joh06937 said:


> i had to cut my own switches



Done that before, it doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Gooberman

Ryeong said:


> A common social norm on the forum is not offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see whether the mods take action or not.
> 
> Rule no, 3 quoted:
> 
> *Use of bad language is not allowed, some words are censored and will appear as ****. Just because **** appears instead of the banned word, that does not make it alright, you will still receive an infraction/possible ban*



But being rude to pretty much every user is offensive.


----------



## ganzey

joh06937 said:


> i guess that would hurt more. nothing like soaking hands in acetone like in "a child called it" though...



but sticking ur hand in a snowblower hurts more


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> but sticking ur hand in a snowblower hurts more



ha ha. no mention of anything gtx 480 related in the last 15 or so posts


----------



## bomberboysk

Cool it before you all get infractions.


----------



## Gooberman

I posted this topic in spam section for obvious reasons :good:


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> Cool it before you all get infractions.









ok, back to original topic


----------



## Ryeong

I get the hint. I made this Thread.. I've kept up with 13 pages with a mixture of mindless replying from other members without sources. I've been insulted, to a degree where i should be allowed to reply. Now, the only thing i can conclude with is the fact that most of you are ATI-fanboys. Why? oh well, look at yourselves. 

_"Oh, bla bla bla look at my sign i have nvidia hardware so how can i be a ATI-fanboy"?_

You can still be a racist if you're an Afro-American.. You can still be a ATI-fanboy if you have Nvidia hardware. Which clearly 90% of you are. I'm off, i need to find somone who can discuss using objectivety rather than adding inn their own emotions, making me feeling uncomfortable.

Don't reply to me, i will not visit this Thread any more.


----------



## Drenlin

Tine for a subject change, yes?



Nevakonaza said:


> OMG....im going to wait a bit until some aftermarket coolers are made i or buy one from Asus because they usualy stick on their own aftermarket coolers which are much better.
> 
> I wonder if the i7 920 or 930 stock would bottleneck the 480 in any way?



Even a 5970 bottlenecks an i7 pretty bad, especially if it's overclocked. It even bottlenecks a Phenom II x4. I want to see if the same is true for the 480.


----------



## salvage-this

Drenlin said:


> Tine for a subject change, yes?



Absolutely.



Drenlin said:


> Even a 5970 bottlenecks an i7 pretty bad, especially if it's overclocked. It even bottlenecks a Phenom II x4. I want to see if the same is true for the 480.



Do you mean that the i7 is the bottleneck, or the 5970 is the bottleneck?


----------



## tlarkin

This is funny, and well I could care less of what card performs what.  I have a 1 year old PC that runs all games at the highest settings still, developers are idiots at times and the ones that can't code an engine write crappy games.


----------



## bomberboysk

salvage-this said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that the i7 is the bottleneck, or the 5970 is the bottleneck?


 GPU is the bottleneck,in all likelyhook my current rig if i paired it with say, three GTX 480's would be able to game just as well as an i7 rig with three GTX 480's. (Not that i would be stupid enough to get three GTX 480's, just theoretical)


----------



## Drenlin

Take a look at these. You can learn several things:

1- The i7 is much faster than the Phenom II clock for clock

2- They are both bottlnecked fairly badly by a 5970

3- The 790FX chipset pwnts the X58. (I'm assuming this is because Hypertransport is awesome)

4- The Phenom II is a much better buy for a gaming system


----------



## BigSteve702

Ryeong said:


> Source:
> http://upcoming.current.com/items/1270067_exp-palit-designs-dual-fan-gtx470gtx480.htm
> 
> I sympathise with you people who cant afford much. But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.
> 
> Edit: Palit's spelling sucks.. but everyone has forgot that GTX 480 has not published any NON-reference designs yet. A new design with better fans and thermal etc and we can eventually see normal temps.



*But in order to be an enthusiast you'll need a wallet and more than a decent job.*

or parents that spoil your ass like yours


----------



## CrayonMuncher

i just read through all 14 pages, been quite a funny expierence the op really cant take anyone with a different opinion than his


----------



## tlarkin

Again, benchmark scores are always subjective as those benchmark results you copy/paste from the Internet are not always using the same exact specifications you are.  A driver update could change the results, and so could OS version, etc etc.


----------



## TFT

Thank you chaps for an interesting read, it helps break up the monotony of all the serious posts.
I can't give an opinion as I don't know what you're meant to be talking about, so I'll go with the majority.


----------



## salvage-this

tlarkin said:


> Again, benchmark scores are always subjective as those benchmark results you copy/paste from the Internet are not always using the same exact specifications you are.  A driver update could change the results, and so could OS version, etc etc.



Very true but since I am getting the 955be in the near future, it is nice to see that it still has the potential to run with the best of the best.  I kinda feel that my 770 chipset will be the bottleneck if I keep my current motherboard when I decide to get a new card.


----------



## StrangleHold

salvage-this said:


> Very true but since I am getting the 955be in the near future, it is nice to see that it still has the potential to run with the best of the best. I kinda feel that my 770 chipset will be the bottleneck if I keep my current motherboard when I decide to get a new card.


 
A 770 is not bad. Believe I've seen benchmarks with the same setup/Video card/memory/harddrive a 790 and 770 performed about the same. Other then the amount of PCIe lanes there is not much difference between them. Even the 890 is really just a remarked 790. The southbridge on a AMD is more important. Dont know why they dont go with one chipset. But I guess its more expensive to have to update a whole chip then just keep updating the southbridge.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

14 pages my god. Seriously ati fans get over it. Go play games instead of defending your gpu's that obviously lost this gpu war. You all keep saying how the 5970 beats the 480 in most games. ITS A DUAL GPU. so much fail in this thread.


----------



## bomberboysk

dirtbikeryzz said:


> 14 pages my god. Seriously ati fans get over it. Go play games instead of defending your gpu's that obviously lost this gpu war. You all keep saying how the 5970 beats the 480 in most games. ITS A DUAL GPU. so much fail in this thread.



The GTX480 produces more heat than the 5970, which is DUAL GPU.


----------



## Gooberman

And doesn't it use more power?


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> And doesn't it use more power?



yes


----------



## Gooberman

I'm really disappointed in nvidia this time and really impressed with ATI lol


----------



## just a noob

Man, Ati really has been laying the smack down on Nvidia these last 2 generations in price/performance


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> So what! That doesnt change anything I said. Sounds like a Helicopter. Six months late. Decapitated out the door because of yields rates. More watts under load then the 5970. Die size 1.58 times bigger than the Radeon 5870. I'm really impressed.



I have somewhat of a confirmation from an anonymous source that yield rates were not the reason its running less cores. I did not however press for more info, nor was i able to get more info on it.

Edit: And before you guys ask...no i dont know the actual reason, whether it be heat, power consumption, i dont know. All i know is that yields were not the issue(according to my source anyhow).


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> GPU is the bottleneck,in all likelyhook my current rig if i paired it with say, three GTX 480's would be able to game just as well as an i7 rig with three GTX 480's. (Not that i would be stupid enough to get three GTX 480's, just theoretical)


I think you have it the other way around. The CPU is the bottleneck. Not even the i7 980X can keep up with the 5970 or even a 5870.


----------



## Drenlin

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I think you have it the other way around. The CPU is the bottleneck. Not even the i7 980X can keep up with the 5970 or even a 5870.



Did you look at what I posted? The 5970 is a huge bottleneck to the i7. It even bottlenecks the Phenom II 965 on most games.

Even with the driver update and maybe a better chipset, it'd still be bad.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Drenlin said:


> Did you look at what I posted? The 5970 is a huge bottleneck to the i7. It even bottlenecks the Phenom II 965 on most games.
> 
> Even with the driver update and maybe a better chipset, it'd still be bad.


All those benchmarks only showed how GPU dependent games are. 

I thought it was common knowledge that modern CPU's are a bottleneck to super high end video cards....


----------



## Drenlin

...you're contradicting yourself...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Drenlin said:


> ...you're contradicting yourself...


No. You're only talking about games. Games are very GPU dependent. Any decent CPU with a given video card will produce a similar yield.

Outside of games (I know, shocking!) and even in a few games, most modern processors can't keep with a 5850 or a 5870. Not even getting into SLI/Crossfire setups, which is just redundant. This is why GPGPU computing is getting more and more attention because video card technology is outpacing anything else.


----------



## tlarkin

Ethan3.14159 said:


> No. You're only talking about games. Games are very GPU dependent. Any decent CPU with a given video card will produce a similar yield.
> 
> Outside of games (I know, shocking!) and even in a few games, most modern processors can't keep with a 5850 or a 5870. Not even getting into SLI/Crossfire setups, which is just redundant. This is why GPGPU computing is getting more and more attention because video card technology is outpacing anything else.



This is correct.  Video cards do have some of the highest tech in them when it comes to processing power per a device.  The reason is that a GPU has a very specific task, and is coded on the firmware level to do that specific set of tasks.  Where a CPU has, many many many tasks it has to perform.  A CPU also has do deal with other hardware, where a video card is for the most part all self contained.

Now factor in Nvidia and ATI/AMD have some very smart people working for them, and have lots of money to spend developing such hardware, that the GPUs that come out today, are in fact typically the fastest piece of hardware in your computer.

Now, if EFI ever comes out to be a standard, you may start seeing more embedded type systems come out to consumers.  Meaning, everything will have a small processor on it and everything will work in a self contained high level firmware environment and they will all work in sync with each other.  EFI would allow firmware to run 64bit full blown applications off of flash memory built into the hardware.  Imagine if your video card kept all drivers, all code needed to run and some higher level applications stored in firmware for it's operation?  That would be pretty slick.


----------



## StrangleHold

bomberboysk said:


> I have somewhat of a confirmation from an anonymous source that yield rates were not the reason its running less cores. I did not however press for more info, nor was i able to get more info on it.
> 
> Edit: And before you guys ask...no i dont know the actual reason, whether it be heat, power consumption, i dont know. All i know is that yields were not the issue(according to my source anyhow).


 
Well, I say there were several reasons probably. Yield rates, not enough for a full release/ Heat issues for the cut back even in clocks and maybe just sitting back and waiting for how ATI will react to the release, holding a trump card. (5890)


----------



## Drenlin

Ethan3.14159 said:


> No. You're only talking about games. Games are very GPU dependent. Any decent CPU with a given video card will produce a similar yield.
> 
> Outside of games *(I know, shocking!)* and even in a few games, most modern processors can't keep with a 5850 or a 5870. Not even getting into SLI/Crossfire setups, which is just redundant. This is why GPGPU computing is getting more and more attention because video card technology is outpacing anything else.



"Shocking", because the amount of people using these cards for anything but gaming is fairly low. Gaming is their intended purpose, first and foremost. Why bother arguing about how they perform otherwise?


----------



## Leopold Butters

I thought the CPU was the bottleneck? My brother and myself have the exact same setup only he has a i7920 and I have a PhenomII965. His performance is way higher than mine is in almost all games.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Drenlin said:


> "Shocking", because the amount of people using these cards for anything but gaming is fairly low. Gaming is their intended purpose, first and foremost. Why bother arguing about how they perform otherwise?


Because they are not "gaming" cards they are "consumer" cards. They have other purposes other than games. Decoding video, rendering, etc. A lot of people without the means for a workstation card use consumer cards for other purposes.

I thought the CPU was the bottleneck? My brother and myself have the exact same setup only he has a i7920 and I have a PhenomII965. His performance is way higher than mine is in almost all games.[/QUOTE]"]





Leopold Butters said:


> I thought the CPU was the bottleneck? My brother and myself have the exact same setup only he has a i7920 and I have a PhenomII965. His performance is way higher than mine is in almost all games.



You're correct. CPU's just can't keep up with high end video cards.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I think you have it the other way around. The CPU is the bottleneck. Not even the i7 980X can keep up with the 5970 or even a 5870.


Notice...i said i would be able to GAME just as well

For workstation use, you would definately want something better than a c2q with these cards.


----------



## just a noob

Looks like I was wrong about the gtx 480 all along:


----------



## mx344

^^lol .10 better


----------



## linkin

Heaven 1.0? pfft, get 2.0 please


----------



## CardboardSword

just a noob said:


> Looks like I was wrong about the gtx 480 all along



Lol it took me a second. Good stuff, providing a good satire of a lot of benchmarks and such kickin' around the old interwebs.


----------

